# Wheelie-Drop



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Oktober 2009)

Beim Wheelie-Drop rollt man ja im stehen leicht an die Kante heran und macht aus dem stehen heraus eine Art Wheelie im letzten Moment...jetzt würde ich nur gerne wissen in welchem Gang Ihr das so macht?
Lieber einen kleineren Gang, oder besser einen größeren?
Ich habe das vorhin das erste Mal versucht und hatte ein besseres Gefühl bei einem etwas höheren Gang (verglichen damit einen richtigen Wheelie zu fahren). Im ca. 14. oder 15. Gang schien das einigermaßen zu klappen - zu kleine Gänge gingen mal gar nicht, weil ich dann total aus dem Gleichgewicht kam und "nach vorne fiel".
Kann mir da jemand Tips zu geben?


----------



## tombrider (23. Oktober 2009)

Im 3.-5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slice93 (23. Oktober 2009)

vorne 2. kettenblatt hinten 3-4. ritzel


----------



## downhillbenni84 (23. Oktober 2009)

Zu kleiner Gang ist genauso plöd wie zu großer...
Einen wirklichen "Richtwert" wirst da kaum finden, so wie's dir am besten passt!
Stylischer find ich's ohnehin mit ein wenig mehr Schwng als Schrittempo, und dann ein gepflegter Bunny Hop die Kante runter...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Oktober 2009)

downhillbenni84 schrieb:


> Stylischer find ich's ohnehin mit ein wenig mehr Schwng als Schrittempo, und dann ein gepflegter Bunny Hop die Kante runter...


Ich übe beides abwechselnd...wobei das Haupt-Augenmerk momentan auf Wheelies liegt. Und weil ich da im Moment gut am üben bin dachte ich kann man für etwas Abwechslung auch den Wheelie-Drop üben - ist ja nicht soviel anders als ein Wheelie.


----------



## Schaaf (23. Oktober 2009)

Also bei einem recht bescheidenen absprung zieh es das vorderrad einfach genug hoch damit der dämpfer das ausbügeln kann.
Ansonsten fliegste nämlich schön von den Pedalen und stört dich unheimlich bei der Konzentration.
Warum übeste nicht etwas den Manual anstatt den Wheelie zumal der Wheelie auch mal nicht so klappt wie du dir das vllt vorstellst.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Oktober 2009)

wenn man genug Kontrolle über das Rad hat braucht man diesen schwulen Wheelie Drop nicht.
Einfach üben aus langsamer geschwindigkeit stark genug anzureissen das eben die Front nicht abstürzt.
Ganz easy am Bordstein zu üben, mit extrem langsamer geschw. anrollen, Arsch nach hinten und vorne anreissen, und das solang üben bis beide Räder auf der Straße landen.

Lieber so als nen kack Wheelie Drop wo auf einmal beim Absprung der Freilauf durchrutscht


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben früher immer Wheelie-Drops von der Tischtennisplatte gemacht Wichtig dabei ist, dass du deutlich auf dem Hinterrad landest und die Landung dann geschmeidig zu gestalten. Hier mache ich die Landung mal vor, wie gesagt ist eine Weile lang her:


----------



## Schaaf (23. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Lieber so als nen kack Wheelie Drop wo auf einmal beim Absprung der Freilauf durchrutscht



Sowas oder du hast einen zu großen (7-9) Gang drinne und kannst nicht das vorderrad hochbekommen. Also im Prinzip der Manual in der Kurzvariante.


----------



## Schaaf (23. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben früher immer Wheelie-Drops von der Tischtennisplatte gemacht Wichtig dabei ist, dass du deutlich auf dem Hinterrad landest und die Landung dann geschmeidig zu gestalten. Hier mache ich die Landung mal vor, wie gesagt ist eine Weile lang her:



Das ist dann schon Trial like. Wenn es aber schnell zu Sache geht oder in eine Landung rein überholt dich das Hinterrad ganz schnell


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Das ist dann schon Trial like. Wenn es aber schnell zu Sache geht oder in eine Landung rein überholt dich das Hinterrad ganz schnell



Nee, Trialen ist nicht meine Disziplin Das war ein ganz normaler Wheelie-Drop. Bei wenig bis keinem Anlauf kann man diese Technik gut anwenden. In einer der letzten FREERIDE-Ausgaben ist darüber auch eine Beschreibung drin.

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich glaube die erste in diesem Jahr. Mit einem Specialized - klugscheiss -.-
Du musst bisschen deinen Hinterreifen aufpumpem 
Was ich sagen will - bei deiner Methode schlägt das Vorderrad halt je nachdem heftig auf!


----------



## tombrider (24. Oktober 2009)

Eure Vorschläge mit Manual etc. sind in vielen Geländesituationen nicht brauchbar. Wenn ich an eine unbekannte Kante heranfahre, dann muß ich erst kurz eine Sekunde die Landezone checken, ich spring doch nicht blind irgendwo runter. Das heißt anhalten und dann wieder losfahren.


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> ich spring doch nicht blind irgendwo runter.




Hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Und wieso sind DANN die Tipps nicht brauchbar?


----------



## Schaaf (24. Oktober 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Eure Vorschläge mit Manual etc. sind in vielen Geländesituationen nicht brauchbar. Wenn ich an eine unbekannte Kante heranfahre, dann muß ich erst kurz eine Sekunde die Landezone checken, ich spring doch nicht blind irgendwo runter. Das heißt anhalten und dann wieder losfahren.



Du bist ja so schlau........ HAT NOCH NIE EIN MENSCH VORHER GEMACHT!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmm....da habe ich ja was angerichtet...aber okay, werde ich doch eher wieder das mit dem langsamen anfahren und starkem hochreissen üben.
Und warum ich diesen - ach so unsinningen - Wheelie übe?
Weil es mir Spaß macht.  Finde den Trick nur geil und es macht echt Spaß so zu fahren...auch wenn ich noch üben muss um den beliebig weit fahren zu können.


----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube die erste in diesem Jahr. Mit einem Specialized - klugscheiss -.-
> Du musst bisschen deinen Hinterreifen aufpumpem
> Was ich sagen will - bei deiner Methode schlägt das Vorderrad halt je nachdem heftig auf!



Keine Sorge, das passiert dabei nicht

Hier zeigt der Meister persönlich, was ich unter Wheelie-Drops verstehe und wie ich das auf dem Bild auch mache (in Ryans Video bei Sek. 0:35 - 0:36)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlKk6kocsfY"]YouTube - wheelie drop[/ame]

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (24. Oktober 2009)

Es ist mir schon klar das der Ryan das so macht wie du meinst.
Wir meinen das selbe und wissen es auch aber reden etwas aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2009)

No Problem 

P.S.: So einen hohen Wheelie-Drop von der Tischplatte habe ich lange nicht gemacht, fahre ja eher im Wald herum.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wenn man genug Kontrolle über das Rad hat braucht man diesen schwulen Wheelie Drop nicht.



 ich find das ist genau anders rum. erst wenn man genug kontrolle über sein bike hat sollte man mit dem wheelie drop beginnen. vernünftiger freilauf vorrausgesetzt. mein gang ist am hardtail 18-15 und am fullie 32-26.
es gibt genügend beispiele wo nur der wheelie drop geht. wenn man absteigen und das rad runtertragen cooler findet, geschmacksache


----------



## decolocsta (24. Oktober 2009)

hier gehts aber nicht um Trial


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Oktober 2009)

dürftest du mit deinem bike eh nicht machen.


----------



## Schaaf (24. Oktober 2009)

Man kann sich jetzt sicher drum schlagen wer den wheelie drop zuerst benutzt hat. Die Trialer oder Mtbler.....


----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wenn man genug Kontrolle über das Rad hat braucht man diesen schwulen Wheelie Drop nicht.
> *Einfach üben aus langsamer geschwindigkeit stark genug anzureissen das eben die Front nicht abstürzt.*
> 
> Lieber so als nen kack Wheelie Drop wo auf einmal beim Absprung der Freilauf durchrutscht



Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag zu Frage des Threaderstellers

Dieser hatte extra gesagt: 





> (man) _*macht aus dem stehen heraus*_ eine Art Wheelie im letzten Moment



Du antwortest: 





> _*Ganz easy am Bordstein zu üben, mit extrem langsamer geschw. anrollen*_, Arsch nach hinten und vorne anreissen, und das solang üben bis beide Räder auf der Straße landen.



Passt irgendwie nicht ganz, gell

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Ich bin nie Trial gefahren, aber den Wheelie-Drop habe ich gelernt, da ich bei manchen Kanten null Anfahrt hatte, also da war nicht viel mit "anrollen".

@schaaf: Vielleicht die MTB-Trialer


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Oktober 2009)

Den wheelie-drop braucht's dort, wo man sehr langsam sein muss. Da ist nix mit Anrollen, sondern mit Anbremsen bis zur Kante, dann einmal nen kurzen Impuls für den wheelie-drop geben, der grad man reicht um von der Kante runter zu kommen, weil man drunter keinen Auslauf hat.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Oktober 2009)

man kann den wheelie drop auch mal brauchen wenn man eher schnell wo droppen muss und vielleicht einen gegenhang oder eine höhere schräge dropkante überwinden muss.
im grunde kann man ihn überall benutzen wo halt keine 1m breite gerade holzautobahn auf eine perfekte landung trifft. fährt man nur auf präparierten vorgefertigten "free"ride trails wird man ihn nicht unbedingt brauchen.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Oktober 2009)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Den wheelie-drop braucht's dort, wo man sehr langsam sein muss. Da ist nix mit Anrollen, sondern mit Anbremsen bis zur Kante, dann einmal nen kurzen Impuls für den wheelie-drop geben, der grad man reicht um von der Kante runter zu kommen, weil man drunter keinen Auslauf hat.




und genau das mein ich 

aus dem fast stehen......egal, ich scheine da mit meiner Fahrtechnik ein exot zu sein, ich persönlich finde das man einen wheelie drop nur dann braucht wenn mans nicht drauf hat sein Rad aus dem Stand oder extrem langsamer fahrt anzureissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (26. Oktober 2009)

wenn man den wheelie drop gut kann, wird man sachen droppen an denen sonst kein drop möglich wäre. will man das nicht, braucht man ihn nicht. aber zu behaupten er ist überhaupt nicht notwendig ist für mich etwas realitätsfern in einem fahrtechnikforum.
ich leg dir 20cm vor deinem randstein eine dachlatte quer und du wirst mit deiner technik schwierigkeiten haben. lass es eine wurzel oder ein stein sein. es schadet nix wenn man beide techniken gut beherrscht. das ist für mich keine einstellung wenn man sagt ein wheelie drop ist schwul und den brauchen nur leute die anders das vorderrad nicht hochbringen. ich glaub ich dreh dir einen wheeliedrop sampler um deinen horizont zu erweitern.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Oktober 2009)

So ist es. Dadurch dass das Hinterrad kurz beschleunigt wird, ergibt sich ein ganz anderes Fahrverhalten. Man beschleunigt kurz vor der Kante noch mal und kann, wenn man möchte, das Hinterrad zusätzlich noch in Richtung Landung drücken, sich ev. sogar ein passendes Plätzchen als Landung aktiv aussuchen. Beim reinen Hochreißen bist ja mehr passiv, weil's eben eine Rollphase ist.

Und wie Rainer sagt: Es ist gut alle Techniken zu beherrschen. Spätestens dann, wenn's in Richtung pedal kick geht.


----------



## Brandy man (2. November 2009)

Einen wunderschönen...

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum normalen Sprung.Habe mir neulich eine kleine schanze aufgebaut(ca.70 cm hoch und ca.1.10m lang.gefahren mit ungefähr 20-25 Km/h),und mir passiert ab und zu,das ich die pedale unter den füßen verliere was dann zum schmerzlichen sturz führen kann (musste zwei wochen pause machen).Jetzt weiß ich nicht wo der fehler steckt.
Im voraus schonmal Danke.


----------



## Schaaf (2. November 2009)

Foto?
Ich hab das regelmäßig und kann mit verkrampfter Haltung zu tun haben. 
Nur das ich damit nie probleme habe und auch wieder kerzengrade drauf fliege


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. November 2009)

Ich war gestern wieder üben - Wheelie an sich klappt soweit ganz gut, ich muss aber noch üben bis der mal endlos klappt.
ABER, der Wheelie-Drop...naja, im sitzen komme ich problemlos mit 'nem Wheelie den Bordstein runter. Wenn ich aber im stehen versuche in den Wheelie zu kommen habe ich das Problem das beim Antritt (ich trete mit rechts an) die linke Lenkerseite schneller hoch geht, weil da ja nichts ist wo ich in dem Moment gegen arbeite...irgendwelche Tips wie man das Lenkrad auf beiden Seiten gleich hochziehen kann, oder ist das einfach normal, das die Seite wo angetreten wird schwerer zu ziehen ist (wovon ich mal ausgehe)?


----------



## Marc B (5. November 2009)

Vielleicht hast du einen zu schweren Gang drin? Weil ich diese Problematik, wie du sie beschreibst, noch nie selber erlebt habe. Ich fahre meistens schön leicht zu tretende Gänge...


----------



## schotti65 (5. November 2009)

Brandy man schrieb:


> ...und mir passiert ab und zu,das ich die pedale unter den füßen verliere was dann zum schmerzlichen sturz führen kann (musste zwei wochen pause machen)...



Wie trainiert man am besten, sich mit den Füßen in den Pedalen verspannen?

Versuch doch mal, ein paar Sachen zu trainieren, bei der Du aktiv was mit dem Hinterteil machen mußt wie z.B. Bunny Hop oder umsetzen in der Ebene 90 Grad oder umsetzen parallel (unterhalb) zum Bordstein stehend HiRad rauf auf den Bordstein.
Dann übst Du automatisch das verspannen mit.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. November 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du einen zu schweren Gang drin? Weil ich diese Problematik, wie du sie beschreibst, noch nie selber erlebt habe. Ich fahre meistens schön leicht zu tretende Gänge...



Werde ich (vielleicht heute Abend) mal in 'nem wesentlich leichteren  Gang probieren und dann berichten...

EDIT: Vorhin mal probiert...also ich kann das Problem nicht wegdiskutieren, das die eine Seite (wo man antritt) sich schwerer ziehen lässt...wenn man sich allerdings weit genug nach hinten legt geht das schon. Ich werde mir jetzt 5-10 Mal täglich das Video von Ryan Leech zu dem Thema anschauen, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Brandy man (6. November 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wie trainiert man am besten, sich mit den Füßen in den Pedalen verspannen?
> 
> Versuch doch mal, ein paar Sachen zu trainieren, bei der Du aktiv was mit dem Hinterteil machen mußt wie z.B. Bunny Hop oder umsetzen in der Ebene 90 Grad oder umsetzen parallel (unterhalb) zum Bordstein stehend HiRad rauf auf den Bordstein.
> Dann übst Du automatisch das verspannen mit.


 
Hi.
Vielen dank für deine Tipps,werde sie gleich mal umsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. November 2009)

Okay, habe vorhin einen Weg gefunden mich an den Wheelie-Drop im stehen heran zu tasten. Und zwar indem ich mich erst wie beim Wheelie hinsetze (bei mir ist der Sattel dafür immer so weit draussen wie zum normalen fahren auch), dann stehe ich nur soweit auf das das Gewicht vom Sattel runter ist, man den Sattel aber noch spürt. Und dann macht man 'nen kurzen Wheelie. Man steht also, hat aber (fast) den selben Winkel wie beim normalen Wheelie, was Sicherheit gibt.

Ich hoffe dadurch werde ich da schnell Sicherheit bekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT: Vorhin mal probiert...also ich kann das Problem nicht wegdiskutieren, das die eine Seite (wo man antritt) sich schwerer ziehen lässt...wenn man sich allerdings weit genug nach hinten legt geht das schon.
> ...


so viel ziehen mußt Du beim antritt ja nicht.
auf welcher kurbelstellung (uhrzeit) ziehst Du "an"?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. November 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> so viel ziehen mußt Du beim antritt ja nicht.
> auf welcher kurbelstellung (uhrzeit) ziehst Du "an"?



Die rechte Kurbel ist auf ca. 1 Uhr, also an dem Punkt wo man am meisten Kraft hat...und ich fahre vorne auf dem mittleren Blatt und hinten auf dem 3.größten Ritzel - also 12. Gang.
Vorhin klappte das aber auch schon etwas besser als gestern. Kann durchaus sein das ich gestern einafch 'nen miesen Tag erwischt habe.


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2009)

ok, ich hatte vermutet, dass Du nicht genug kraft über den antritt kriegst.
dann sollte es ja so passen.


----------

